# Punks!!!



## Pilgrim (Sep 7, 2009)

Repost of my previous message -.- part of my comp fucking up.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 7, 2009)

So my original response to this got deleted because my computer fucked up -.- but i'll try and get it all in there haha.

Minutement, Husker Du, and NoMeansNo are all awesome, love the cerebral kinda funky aspects to 'em. My teacher in CEGEP (Quebec post-secondary school) was really into NoMeansNo and got to seem 'em play in vancouver. I recently got their best of CD in new york and really love it. "Angel and Devil" is probably my favourite song and "Dad" is really deep. if you like these guys you might like Gray Matter too:






"I need an artificial stimulant!"

also Moistboyz are right up my alley haha, in my band right now we love to write about stupid over the top shit usually have to do with beer, cocaine, stds, and dice, or whatever we find funny at the time.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 7, 2009)

That's cool man, personally I'm not really into pop-punk much but my buddy absolutely loves it and I've met and got to play with a few of the bigger bands in this part of the scene.

If you like bands like these i'd recommend checking out Bomb the Music Industry! also Jeff Rosenstock is the fucking man and gave their entire discography to my buddy's dad when he slept at their house. haha:






Also Menzingers are really cool guys and come hang out whenever they're in Montreal. Think they're taking the scene by storm.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 7, 2009)

Ah, the dirty crusty stuff from some squat somewhere. Hard to keep up with all these posts feel like I'm just repeating myself by saying "These guys are tight, and those guys are also tight... blah blah blah" lol but these guys are fucking sick. Misery, Riistetyt, and Septic Death are all classics, haven't heard anything from Adrenalin OD or Brain Death before but i'm a new fan gonna try and find some more.

in that vein I'd go with Detestation: 




and The Voorhees:


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 7, 2009)

Good stuff man, never actually heard the Mekons before, FEAR is awesome and always will be the best drinking music. Naked Raygun I've just heard about in passing but I'm gonna check 'em out.

gonna throw this down just cause it's classic and you'll probably dig it.


----------



## Hoff (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm really into Iceage's last two albums. Quite awesome, I must say. Going back a ways, I'm really into Descendants' Milo Goes to College. Hell of a punk record.


----------



## Mayonaise (Nov 25, 2012)

Crass anyone?


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 7, 2009)

Hoff said:


>


fucking brilliant, "FUCK YOU, YOU ARROGANT PRICK, YOU INBRED RICH BASTARD, YOU MAKE ME FUCKING SICK!"


----------



## Eliyass (Oct 1, 2013)

Mid 60'ies Peruvian punk rock


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

@Eliyass Hahaha yes I love that song.


----------

